# Intro and Hello



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey all,

Just joined the forum and a relatively recent convert to kayak spearing/underwater photog although I have been doing these things out of boats for many years. If there are any keen Kayak spearo's in the mid north coast (coffs region) I'm always keen to meet new people to dive with. Generally paddle around 2-3kms one way to get to good dive spots up here.( closer islands 

Cheers
Louis


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome Louis, spear fishing doesn't get a great deal of attention on here but I'd be interested to hear about your adventures!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Same goes for me, it doesn't get a lot of air time here although I suspect there are those who do it and just don't tell us about it. It love to hear what you get up to, it's one of those purist sports that has always interested me but which I'm too chicken shit and unfit to pursue seriously.

I, and I'm sure many others, would love to see some spear fishing content on this forum.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

x3


----------

